# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  11/03/2013 [FURIOUSGOLD] QCOM_SMART_TOOL_v1.0.0.8681 Released ! ZTE Agressive Update

## mohamed73

*11/03/2013 [FURIOUSGOLD] QCOM_SMART_TOOL_v1.0.0.8681 Released ! ZTE Agressive Update*   
What's new ??  *ZTE AQUA, ZTE V790, ZTE ICE,TMN SMART A15,* *BLADE III, Amazing A1, A21 Plus,* *Turkcell Maxi Plus 5 - DIRECT UNLOCK & REPAIR*   INCREASED THE NUMBER OF SUPPORTED FIRMWARES (> 30 NEW SUPPORTED FWS)FIXED ALCATEL OT-995 DIRECT UNLOCK BUG (PHONE WASNT RESTARTING)ADDED 'DUMP ME' SUPPORT FOR NEW ZTE PHONES UNKNOWN FIRMWARES
FIRMWARES SUPPORTED & TESTED:   *ZTE V880E*  VELCOM_P772A11V1.0.0B05ICS_VELCOM_P772A11V1.0.0B03GB_AM_P772A11V1.0.0B10ICS_RU_P772A10DV1.0.0B05GB_ENTEL_P772A11V1.0.0B05GB_DNS_P772A10DV1.0.0B06  *DUBLIN*  GB_P752V_OCHV1.0.0B07 *KIS*  GB_P752E_GENERICV1.0.0B09GB_P752E_GENERICV1.0.0B10GB_YOIGO_P752EV1.0.0B06GB_P752E_VIRGINV1.0.0B03GB_YOIGO_P752EV1.0.0B05GB_2020_P752EV1.0.0B04GB_2020_P752EV1.0.0B05GB_P752E_P4V1.0.0B04GB_P752E_P4V1.0.0B07  *ZTE ICE*  WIND_P752TV1.0.0B04WR_P752TV1.0.0B04  *Turkcell Maxi Plus 5*  P752TV1.0.0B08P752TV1.0.0B14 *KIS PLUS*  GB_P752V_TMKV1.0.0B05GB_P752V_TROV1.0.0B04GB_P752V_THUV1.0.0B05GB_P752V_OSKV1.0.0B09GB_P752V_CONGSTARV1.0.0B03GB_P752V_TGRV1.0.0B04GB_P752V_TCZV1.0.0B05GB_P752V_OSKV1.0.0B08   *KIS Lite*  P752D01_EUROPEV1.0.0B04P752D01_EUROPEV1.0.0B05 *BLADE II*  GB_P735TV1.0.0B10GB_P735TV1.0.0B09GB_TELE2_P735TV1.0.0B02  *A21Plus*  WR_P752TV1.0.0B04  *Amazing A1*  TWM_P752A10V1.0.0B08P752A10DV1.0.0B13TWM_P752A10V1.0.0B07P752A10DV1.0.0B17TWM_P752A10V1.0.0B04GB_PH_P752A10DV1.0.0B02 *VODAFONE SMART CHAT*  VRO_P752DV1.0.0B07VRO_P752DV1.0.0B09VIE_P752DV1.0.0B09VIE_P752DV1.0.0B07VES_P752DV1.0.0B09VGR_P752DV1.0.0B07VPT_P752DV1.0.0B11VES_P752DV1.0.0B11VIT_P752DV1.0.0B11PV_ZTE_GB_P752DV1.0.0B03VGB_P752DV1.0.0B09  *BLADE III*  P772N10_VIPV1.0.0B02P772N10_OMDV1.0.0B02OCH_P772N10V1.0.0B03ICS_P772N10V1.0.0B08ICS_P772N10V1.0.0B07ICS_O2_P772N10V1.0.0B02P772N10_TELE2V1.0.0B02ICS_P772N10V1.0.0B09P772N10_COSMOTEV1.0.0B02P772N10_TELE2V1.0.0B02VIRGIN_P772N10V1.0.0B04VIPNET_P772N10V1.0.0B02EUROCOM_P772N10V1.0.0B03PLAY_P772N10V1.0.0B04COMVIQ_P772N10V1.0.1B02P772N10_TELENORV1.0.0B04ICS_P772N10V1.0.0B10  *ZTE AQUA*  TMN_P740AV1.0.0B03  *ZTE V790*  GB_UGD_P752D03_D_V1.0.0B02SUN_P752D01V1.0.0B03MOBINIL_P752D03V1.0.0B04MOVISTAR_P752D03V1.0.0B07GLOBE_P752D01V1.0.0B03MOVISTAR_P752D03V1.0.0B06P752D01_RUV1.0.0B03 
NOTE: DONGLE REQUIRES UPDATE - EVERYTHING RELATED TO THE UPDATE IT'S AVAILABLE ON THE SUPPORT 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## louai2005

salem....................  
good  update  thanks  for hard work  team 
ber louai

----------


## gsm_bouali

*QCOM_SMART_TOOL_v1.0.0.8681*  هذا الريط على   * Download * *  *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hamdi14

Very Good Update Thanks

----------

